# Restored 1980 Schwinn Stingray



## dave429 (May 8, 2019)

Here’s my 1980 Schwinn Stingray I “patina” restored last week. Used all the original parts except for the rims and tires. It was missing the back 3 speed rim when I got it so put some schwinn scrambler bmx rims on instead. I’m happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Rollo (May 8, 2019)

Packers bike ... ... Nice job! ...


----------



## wheelbender6 (May 8, 2019)

John Deere edition.


----------



## dave429 (May 8, 2019)

I'm more for the Packers colors being from Wisconsin! John Deere works though too! It was a fun restore. Probably have to take it Tailgating this fall!


----------



## dave429 (May 8, 2019)

Another cool thing was that this bike came from a local "Schwinn" bike shop that is still open! They sell mostly Giant, Salsa, and Surly bikes now.


----------



## modelcarjedi (May 8, 2019)

Kool ride! I had one of these years ago. Sold it to a friend and his son rides it all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

